# Closing leads



## copycopy (Mar 19, 2020)

Question.
Do you have an office/desk like ETLs? Or are you lumped in with TLs?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 19, 2020)

Ours has a desk with the other TLs


----------



## NKG (Mar 19, 2020)

Most stores all TLs sit together in an cubicle like setting and ETL/SD/HR get offices


----------



## Dog (Mar 19, 2020)

Desk with all the rest of the TLs


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 19, 2020)

Share an Office and have my own desk. Many TL’s do.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Mar 19, 2020)

My TL’s and ETL’s all share the cubicle like setting and only my SD and HR ETL have offices.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 20, 2020)

Desk with the rest of tl's.


----------



## vyrt (Mar 20, 2020)

I have a desk in the tl office. Not that I ever get to sit there or put anything on it.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 20, 2020)

Surprised to hear no one else shares with the SD


----------



## Dog (Mar 20, 2020)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Surprised to hear no one else shares with the SD


I’m surprised to hear that you do lol


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 3, 2020)

I share with an etl but it’s so messy that I’m embarrassed to have my name on it


----------



## ClosingQueen (Sep 3, 2020)

SD and HR ETL have offices. ETLs and some TLs (former Sr. TLs) have cubicles. Other TLs have an open "desk" area (counter along wall).


----------



## OmegamanX (Sep 3, 2020)

Are closing leads supposed to be higher on the chain or something?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 3, 2020)

Pg45. Just Friday & Saturday off. They run the show after the etl's leave.


----------



## NKG (Sep 3, 2020)

unless you are my store and closing tl is treated like an ETL


----------



## OmegamanX (Sep 3, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> unless you are my store and closing tl is treated like an ETL


It kind of is like that at my store too, but I wasn’t sure if that was just my closing TL’s personality


----------



## Yetive (Sep 4, 2020)

@commiecorvus


----------



## Yetive (Sep 4, 2020)

Closing TL is a starter position on my store.  They are alone for only 3 or 4 hours, and just make sure we don't burn down.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## NightHuntress (Sep 4, 2020)

In our store the closing lead is like an ETL without the pay. Basically once the other leads leave they manage the entire store and deal with guest issues, and anything else that pops up. They also report directly to the SD unlike other leads. Some stores use this position as “just someone to lock the doors at night and make sure the building doesn’t burn down”, but a good closing lead is so much more. It’s a great position to fast track to ETL promotion.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 4, 2020)

In smaller stores, we have only 1 ETL, so SS, SE, CTL all report directly to SD.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 5, 2020)

Our district uses it as development position. Although during initial roll out of the position I heard the company was telling SDs to find TLs that we happy staying in that position long term. We report directly with the SD (we all know this) and it’s a test of can you find partnership with the other TLs while still holding them accountable... letting them make decisions for their own area but making sure that’s not going to impact the whole business in a negative way (no we can’t pull the market team to come finish pushing toys just because the SD left... the market team has to clean the ambiment room and cull and fill dairy first.) Also we have night visits where the DSD or GVP will walk and it’s just the closing TL leading the walk maybe with a style TL. I’ve found a couple TLs start to slack off when the ETLs leave and will be on their phones in the back so I have to make them be productive and have even had to go as far as “if you aren’t benefiting  the business right now I’ll give you the option to clock out early but you’ll have to explain to the SD why you did that” it can put you in an awkward spot with your peers sometimes.


----------



## Dog (Sep 5, 2020)

The closing team lead is not in charge of holding other leaders in the store accountable, im not sure where you received that information. All written description on the closing team lead job states that it is a partnership with other leaders and that they are in charge of executing plans that other TLs made but not an “LOD”


----------



## Coqui (Sep 5, 2020)

Part of the confusion is because when modernization rolled out, it says that the Closing TL is the extension of the SD.


----------



## Sally34 (Sep 5, 2020)

I am a closing TL and I have my own office. I have Saturday Sunday off. “ I am the SD when my SD isn’t there or an extension of him.” But really I zone, do one for ones, and try to lead my team when I have one.


----------



## RTCry (Sep 8, 2020)

I don’t need an office. I’m on the floor.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 8, 2020)

My last closing lead walked out of the door with no notice.

I just met the new one last night.

She is supposedly about 19 years old!

Why would any retail establishment put someone so inexperienced in that job?

Then again Spot hires makes 22 years olds ETLs and the ones I have had were terrible.


----------



## Loading (Sep 8, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> My last closing lead walked out of the door with no notice.
> 
> I just met the new one last night.
> 
> ...



That's really dumb, closing team leads are supposed to be experienced and store veterans. I would never trust a 19 year old with that position.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah not so much coaching or anything as far as accountability etc But they need to give you plans of action for their department and if they don’t pass off with you, then you have to hold your peers accountable. We all hold our peers accountable, but the closing lead is in the unique position of having to take the whole store operation into account not just a few departments


Dog said:


> The closing team lead is not in charge of holding other leaders in the store accountable, im not sure where you received that information. All written description on the closing team lead job states that it is a partnership with other leaders and that they are in charge of executing plans that other TLs made but not an “LOD”


----------



## MrT (Sep 9, 2020)

My closing tl is amazing and detailed.  I would say atleast recently it seems tp be an extension of a flex tl.  She most definitely doesnt need an office, she is always on the floor, all our tls have there own desk though,  i keep some reference stuff and try and do my planning there but dont really use it all that much.  We also have 1 to 2 leaders there fairly late so the whole store isnt reliant on just her.  My other market tl usually works 9-530 and we have another setl that works most nights.  Our style tls also have a couple of late mid shifts too. Pretty much the only tls that dont are the ones that do the  unload.


----------



## vyrt (Sep 21, 2020)

I’m pretty much in contact with my SD over everything. But normally it’s zone and recover the store and make sure the guests are happy. As hours increase and I get some actual people at night we’ll move onto getting more 1-4-1s done nightly to help the morning team out. But as of late it’s been just trying to get the zone intact and help ring guests up.


----------



## checklane01 (Sep 21, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> My last closing lead walked out of the door with no notice.
> 
> I just met the new one last night.
> 
> ...


Please don't judge someone solely based on their age. You have no idea what kind of experience they may have and until you've actually worked with them for a while, you don't know much about them. Younger people can have levels of maturity that are a lot higher than their peers. Just give everyone a chance


----------

